# British Army MAC Manual ( Catering Manual)



## georgia pasty

For years I had a copy of the british Army Catering manual . The recipes in it all multiplyed for large numbers . I lent it to a chef whilst working in Swaziland a few years ago and never got it back. 
Does anyone know where I can get another copy of this great manual ? paper or electronic ?
The content is very good and covers a very wide number of dishes 
It also has some great curry recipes in it to . 
I would be very thankful

many thanks 

Graham


----------



## the_seraphim

had a quick look... nothing so far, ill have a more detailed look later on...


----------



## georgia pasty

Thanks very much , fingers crossed you find a copy 

rgds
Graham


----------



## rat

You should try e-bay I have seen some US army manuals and field kitchen books there covering everything from mass cooking to how to build field ovens and stoves from whatever is laying around, very interesting reading.


----------



## dallen

Hi there

I have a copy mac catering manual in pdf i would email it to you if you want


----------



## henten

To dallen:
Can you sent me a copy too? Very nice from you, I would be very-very thankful.
[email protected]
Have a nice day


----------



## sizlchest

I would love a copy as well, if it's not too much trouble.

[email protected]


----------



## conatus_1

I would also love a copy please 
John
[email protected]


----------



## henten

Hi everybody,
on the <www_arrse_co_uk/Forums/viewtopic/t=64501.html> I have found: "The old skool one is the best, volume two 1973.....THE BIBLE.!!"; is somebody there, who has access to this version?
Thanks and have a nice day.
(Sorry for my English, I speak German... )


----------



## robert-exaccrlc

If you have time, I would be greatful for a copy to. I remember long ago as trainee chef trying to get my head around the egg beano and why it was so popular with the squddies. Mind you, I guess you would eating anything after spending four days above the tree line in the middle of winter in -38c in northen Norway.

[email protected]


----------



## dave362

Not sure whether we know each other (my surname is Storey and I was an app in 1979). A copy of the pdf would be much appreciated. I don't suppose you know anybody who could send me some of the training resources from the CAM wing?


----------



## sizlchest

No one is giving up the copy.


----------



## nigel meakin

I have a copy on pdf if you need a copy email me at [email protected]
Cheers Nigeleace:
ARMY CODE NO 14231 (1993)

JSP 404
*
MANUAL OF
CATERING SERVICES
*Volume Two


----------



## Guest

Hi YA
I have a copy of the Army Catering Manual and am trying to find a place to get it transfered to disc, as soon as i dio i will let you know and will send you a copy if you like /
Thanks 
Terry Meekings


----------



## Guest

Any chance i can get a copy of your PDF macs manual please matey 
[email protected]
Cheers 
Terry meekings


----------



## Guest

I now have a Word Copy of the macs manual if any one wants a copy , its in metric

[email protected]


----------



## chefray

I would love a copy in PDF or Word. That sounds like a really good read.

[email protected]


----------



## griff2

I know this is an old post so may be a bit of a long shot but a copy of this would be much appreciated (preferably pdf)

My email is [email protected]

Thanks very much


----------



## ljokjel

Did you get it?


----------



## dave362

I would appreciate pdf too please [email protected]


----------



## londonchef

Hi Nigel

I would love a copy I will email you. I have a copy but it is only on loan I would love one for myself but they seem very rare so a Pdf version or word would be great

Many thanks

Nigel


----------



## nigel meakin

Hi Terry can you let me know did i send you a copy PDF of the MACS.

At [email protected]


----------



## nigel meakin

Londonchef said:


> Hi Nigel
> 
> I would love a copy I will email you. I have a copy but it is only on loan I would love one for myself but they seem very rare so a Pdf version or word would be great
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Nigel


 Hi can you send me your email to me [email protected] and i will send PDF to you

Regards Nigel


----------



## nigel meakin

Hi all

If any one still need a copy of MACS on PDF email me at [email protected] and i will send to you.

There is no time limit to this post. So if you are reading this say in 2 years time i will still send the PDF MACS Manual to you.

Regards Nigel


----------



## nigel meakin

Londonchef said:


> Hi Nigel
> 
> I would love a copy I will email you. I have a copy but it is only on loan I would love one for myself but they seem very rare so a Pdf version or word would be great
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Nigel


Hi did i send you the PDF MACS let me know at [email protected];blueyonder.co.uk


----------



## bushtucker

If possible could you send me a copy as my QM will not issue me one. I am a TA chef and due to certain budgetry concerns at the moment they won't give me a copy . Please please can you help???????


----------



## bushtucker

sorry forgot to give you my email address its [email protected]


----------



## bigtez

Try ebay there are some advertised on there

Good Luck

Terry M


----------



## bigtez

Hi Matey i would love a copy of your macs manual please if possible i am an ex army chef and cannot find it anywhere i lost mine when we moved

It would be fantastic if you could help

Thanks

[email protected]

Take care

Terry M


----------



## leeniek

Nigel, I sent you an email about this.  I'm looking forward to reading it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## leeniek

Thank you Nigel! I received your email yesterday!


----------



## alan kirkham

Nigel

I've received a PDF for the MACS - many thanks

Alan


----------



## gary757

good morning, i have been looking for an army mac's manual for years would it be possible to send the pdf of it to me at my e mail

[email protected]

yours

gary


----------



## david j turner

[quote name="dallen" url="/forum/thread/46274/british-army-mac-manual-catering-manual#post_271005"]Hi there

I have a copy mac catering manual in pdf i would email it to you if you want[/quote]

Could you please send me a copy of this great manual


----------



## shyamchef

Hi Nigel, I don't know if this is still active and if you read this thread. I would love a copy of the MAC manual, I have been trying to get my hand on it for god knows how long and just saw the thread..

My Email is

[email protected]

Rgds & Thanks a ton in Advance


----------



## nigel meakin

Hi David if you still need this PDF which i still have please send me your email to me at

[email protected]

Regards Nigel


----------



## nigel meakin

Hi all/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

If any one is still looking for the MACS Manual on PDF i still have it and i will email to you at no cost. Up to now i have sent 99 copies PDF out and in the next week or two my email will be changing to [email protected] this email is up and running now.

I do not get chance to a look on cheftalk as much as i should so if you do not email me i will not know that you want a copy of the manual

Cheers Nigel

10/05/2011/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## nigel meakin

sent


----------



## nigel meakin

Shyamchef said:


> Hi Nigel, I don't know if this is still active and if you read this thread. I would love a copy of the MAC manual, I have been trying to get my hand on it for god knows how long and just saw the thread..
> 
> My Email is
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rgds & Thanks a ton in Advance


Sent


----------



## nigel meakin

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## nigel meakin

leeniek said:


> Nigel, I sent you an email about this. I'm looking forward to reading it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi did you get the PDF manual


----------



## houts

Hey Higel great of you to offer this oppertunity to all here. Tried emailling you at [email protected] and your newer address, and got this

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]

Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error.

Please send me a copy on PDF of the MACS 4 please, as mine got nicked and would love to have a copy b4 I hit 50.

Karl


----------



## rayzorback

Same here. I would also love a copy. I am a collector of digital versions of old cook books. Haha. I know. Odd right. (I like digital versions because I never actually use paper or hard backs. lol )

Anyone, please send one my way! [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## donzinga

Can i have a copy in word format? thanks!


----------



## petemccracken

donzinga said:


> Can i have a copy in word format? thanks!


Shazam!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifDONE!


----------



## smokie37

hi guys, if theres still a copy of the army macs going i would love one in pdf, thanks...

email- [email protected]


----------



## supercook

Could I be really cheeky and ask for a copy of the army catering manual? I did my training with a cook who I worked with at the Salvation Army and she used the manual all the time. I am now a catering manager in school meals and the manual would be invaluable.


----------



## supercook

I would be very grateful for a copy of the manual.


----------



## robert 1944

good morning ive been reading peoples request for british catering manual id like one myself but i dont have one what i have stumbled on is a complete  collection of recipes for the us navy-air force -army-and marine corps  i found this little treasure trove on wickopedia under armed forces recipe service-index -army navy airforce marine corp this is a great resource with all recipes serving 100 people lists every thing from soup to nuts main courses to desert a really great resorce give it a look iam sure you will find this handy   enjoy----bob robert


----------



## sir-les-mp

Yes please i would love a copy of this manual

I have been searching for one for many years now.


----------



## petemccracken

Which one British or American? PM your email address...


----------



## sir-les-mp

thanks pete sent you a PM with details as requested.


----------



## petemccracken

Done!


----------



## jumper

Hiya D Allan

I left the Parachute Regt back in the 1970 with a copy of the Red covered book but alas in my travels family in England lost or disposed of it, would love a copy of the PDF if still available mate

Cheers Jim AKA Jumper


----------



## jumper

Hi there all, not sure if Nigel got my email request as it bounced back so if anyone has a pdf of the Army Macs manual in PDF or Word etc would love a copy please guys

Cheers Jumper, Ex Chef and Paratrooper Retarded


----------



## chefboyarelee

If it is still circulating around I would love either of them, [email protected]  thx in advance!


----------



## just jim

nigel meakin said:


> Hi all
> 
> If any one still need a copy of MACS on PDF email me at [email protected] and i will send to you.
> 
> There is no time limit to this post. So if you are reading this say in 2 years time i will still send the PDF MACS Manual to you.
> 
> Regards Nigel


I too would love a copy 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## sir-les-mp

CheFBoYARELeE said:


> If it is still circulating around I would love either of them,  thx in advance!





Just Jim said:


> I too would love a copy
> 
> Thanks!


ive sent you both a copy through . Enjoy.


----------



## williams

Could somebody please send me a copy


----------



## sir-les-mp

WilliamS said:


> Could somebody please send me a copy


I ve sent you one through


----------



## mprasek

I also have experienced the bounce problem a few times.

Could someone send me a copy in any format to [email protected]?

Thanks.


----------



## sir-les-mp

mprasek said:


> I also have experienced the bounce problem a few times.
> 
> Could someone send me a copy in any format to [email protected]?
> 
> Thanks.


as requested on it's way in PDF format.


----------



## sir-les-mp

If anyone else requires a copy of the manual in PDf format please just send me a PM with your email address and i will send a copy to you.


----------



## wallis

I have an original copy of the Manual of Army Catering Services Part 2 Recipes (1945) that I will sell if anyone is interested. It was used by a 2 Lt J. D. Rooke.It may as well go to someone who loves to cook rather than someone who collects books!


----------



## nigel meakin

Hi all

I still have this PDF copy of the MAC'S Manual

But i am not on this site to much so if you need it email me at [email protected]uk

There is no cost to you for this and there is no time limit

Regards Nigel/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## geordie

Good Morning Wallis, I would be more than pleased if you could send me, your Manual of Military Cooking 1945, I have just purchased the 1940 Manual, and the comparison of Recipes would be great to know.  I would be happy to pay postage and any other costs.  Many thanks.  Geordie.


----------



## wallis

Hi there Geordie,

if you email me at [email protected], we can sort it out

Regards

Wallis


----------



## lorrainedp

Nigel,

I don't know if you still get all your email's but can you please also email me the MAC Manual to [email protected]

Kind regards

Lorraine


----------



## sir-les-mp

wallis said:


> Hi there Geordie,
> 
> if you email me at [email protected], we can sort it out
> 
> Regards
> 
> Wallis


on its way


Lorrainedp said:


> Nigel,
> 
> I don't know if you still get all your email's but can you please also email me the MAC Manual to [email protected]
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Lorraine


on its way


----------



## jamzer1

Hi Dallan,

I know your post is old but if you still have a copy of the MAC manual could you email it to me please?

Thanks,

Jamzer1


----------



## jamzer1

Thank you so much for the copy of the MAC Manual. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## jamzer1

Thank you so much for the copy of the MAC Manual. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefrogeruk

thanks, Nigel, have sent you an email for a copy!


----------



## nigel meakin

*HI*

*I still have the MACS Manual on PDF if you need it Just email me at *

*[email protected] */img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

Regards Nigel


----------



## andythebrit

Have been living in the USA for the past 28 years and finally a copy of the MACS is within grasp. I retired from the Royal Navy after serving 26 year. 
I would be very grateful if you could send me a copy.

Thank you in advance Andy Gillett


----------



## houts

wallis wrote


> I have an original copy of the Manual of Army Catering Services Part 2 Recipes (1945) that I will sell if anyone is interested. It was used by a 2 Lt J. D. Rooke.It may as well go to someone who loves to cook rather than someone who collects books!


Where are you ? You haven't filled in your profile location I would be interested in taking it over from you.

yours

Karl


----------



## dnsteele47

Hi.

i was in the Army Catering Corps, can any one let me have a copy of the MACS manual ? electronic would be even better ?

Thanks


----------



## petemccracken

PM your email address and it is on its way!


----------



## eddie2799

I'm looking for a copy of the current army catering manual on PDF?

I'm a ex army catering Sgt


----------



## lawrence

Try this.

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/M...blications/Jsp404ManualOfCateringServices.htm

Regards

Lawrence


----------



## rastychef

Hi,I was in the british Army as a Chef and would love a copy of the Mac manual on PDF, is there any possibility you could send me a copy PLEASE it woul be amazing to have a copy as some of the recipies in there a fantastic.Kind Regards Steve


----------



## pegasus

Hello

I am very much interested in your manual - do you still have it ????

I sometimes re-create a wartime field kitchen at wartime weekends where we cook everything from scratch to original recipies.

We have quite a bit of original catering corps equipment, dixies, butchers kit, no1 field stove - which is like a flame thrower on its side, fueld by petrol and VERY scary to use !!

Original recipies are great to use and the quantities quoted are fantastic. I am very interested in how the soldiers were fed and the lines of supply which ensured there well being. I even make Hard Tack for them to try and eat.

Veterans love to see this and try the food they used to eat as it brings back so many memorys, the enjoyment they geat from it can not be measured.

If you want it to go to a good home I am putting my name forward.....

Love to hear from you (or anyone else) who may have something I could use.

Angela


----------



## windy1976

HI NIGEL

         IAM A FORMER ARMY CHEF NOW A LORRY DRIVER , BUT NOW HELP RUN A SCOUT GROUP AS THEIR QUARTERMASTER DOING ALL THEIR CAMP COOKING AND TRANING I WOULD BE MOST GRATFUL IF YOU COULD EMAIL ME A COPY OF THE CATERING MACS THANKYOU


----------



## andy brown

If anybody is still looking for a pdf copy of either the 1974 or 1993 versions of the Manual of Army Catering Services then pleas contact me through Army Chefs on Facebook.


----------



## kevincookieboy

Hi Nigel , I have been looking for a MAC,S (2) for a while now . I have just come across this site & hope it,s not too late to get a PDF of MACS off you . My e-mail adress is [email protected] , thanks for your time .


----------



## dave0949

If by any chance you have a copy of the Army Manual ( Catering) on PDF I would be very grateful if you could e-mail me a copy, I served in the ACC for 12 years back in the 70's and I was issued with, so any chance of getting a copy,well that would be great

Many Thanks

David Goodwin

[email protected]


----------



## petemccracken

Done!


----------



## dave0949

My God.....

What is it with MAC Manual,They seem to be like gold dust,I still use mine that was issued in 1970and its a right mess, index missing pages missing,food  on the cover,recipes in both metric and imperial,but would I ever get rid off it .........Not on your life, But I would like to thank Peter McCracken for  supplying me with the updated 1990 MAC,S


----------



## apollo18

Hi

I have been searching high and low to find my copy of the macs manual, so I can remember all the good times I had whwn I was an apprentice all those years ago. I can not find it anywhere, which suprises me considering the size and weight of the thing.

I would really appreciate it if you would send me a copy on PDF. then I can put it on a usb stick, how times have changed, if you had told me you could get that great big book on a keyring 27 years ago i would have called you an idiot, I remember saying something like that to a guy at school called Wiliam Gates., wonder how he's doing.


----------



## dave0949

Hi....

If you send me your e-mail address  I will send it by return of post, well strate away

                                                 Best wishes

                                                 Dave Goodwin


----------



## dave0949

[email protected]


----------



## jeff the chef

hi i used to have the jsp404 manual in my old pc unfortunatley the hard drive packed up and all work on it is unretrievable could anyone be so kind to sent me a copy to [email protected] as im bringing my knives back out again and macs man is and was a bible cheers ,,,,jeff


----------



## petemccracken

Done!


----------



## kuan

I want to see this manual.  This thread is legendary.


----------



## lawrence

The latest link to the manual is

http://webarchive.nationalarchives....blications/Jsp404ManualOfCateringServices.htm


----------



## doc halliday

please can you send a copy


----------



## petemccracken

PM your email address and consider it done.


----------



## nigel meakin

Hi allI still have this PDF copy of the MAC'S Manual But i am not on this site to much so if you need it email me at [email protected] is no cost to you for this and there is no time limit


----------



## harryboy

Hi Nigel I was an army cook 1953-5 and would like to re read this manual again cheers from harry


----------



## chris edwards

HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A MACS IN ANY FORMAT FOR SOME TIME. IF A DOWN LOAD COULD BE ORGANISED THAT WOULD BE GREAT.

I SERVED 1978-1990 AND MY OLD DOG EARED COPY WAS RUINED IN A FLOOD.

CHEERS

CHRIS EDWARDS


----------



## lawrence

I posted the link on message #95 it still works, all you have to do is click on it and you get the manual.


----------



## arfon-will71

Hi,

Would it be poss  to have a copy of the manual in PDf format please.

I had been in the forces for a long time from 1966 -1994 Army, food in civi street not as good.

thank you for your help

arfon-will71


----------



## wlong

You can find it here, but it is not very user friendly.

http://www.itcreation.co.uk/TDS/macs.pdf


----------



## wlong

I made a MS Word index for each chapter of the MACS so I can locate the page of each chapter to find the recipe, if interested.

I also have pdfs of the US Armed Forces (Air Force, Army, Navy and Marine) recipes, if anyone is interested. Send a PM with email address.


----------



## mhpr262

Are these copyrighted? Considering the MAC is up on webarchives I assume not, so maybe at this point, and with the ongoing interest, it would be easiest to create a torrent from them ...?


----------



## sarah bellis

Nigel could I please get a copy sent to [email protected]?

Much appreciated


----------



## sarah bellis

Could I please get a word copy?

At [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## sapper

Hi Guys,

I am an ex royal engineer, and weve been talking food, a lot of us, miss army food, and ive been asked to source recipes? I see dallen has a copy of a MAC MANUAL? E'DLOVE A PDF COPY OF THIS - CAN YOU HELP???

LOL JOHN XXX

EMAIL IT TO ME AT : [email protected]


----------



## sapper

~~Hi Guys, I am an ex royal engineer, and weve been talking food, a lot of us, miss army food, and ive been asked to source recipes? I see dallen has a copy of a MAC MANUAL? E'DLOVE A PDF COPY OF THIS - CAN YOU HELP??? LOL JOHN XXX EMAIL IT TO ME AT : [email protected]


----------



## lawny

HI COULD SOMEONE SEND ME A COPY OF BRITISH ARMY MAC MANUAL [ CATERING MANUAL]

I FORGOT MINE IN AFGHANISTAN THE COPY OF THE 10/ 50 PORTIONS

MY EMAIL IS [email protected]

IF SOMEONE HAS A COPY I WOULD BE MOST GREATFUL IT IS LIKE A BIBLE

I AM FORMER ACC WAS ATT TO THE FORMER ROYAL GREEN JACKETS

THANK YOU AND HAVE A GREAT STRESS FREE WEEKEND

KEVIN LAWN LCGI


----------



## lawrence

Guys, just look up to post 95 on this page and click on the link.

You can download it directly yourself.

Please don't keep asking for a copy when it is so easy to get it for yourself.


----------



## kuan

Oh come on what fun is that?  Besides Nigel seems like a great fella.


----------



## wlong

http://www.itcreation.co.uk/TDS/macs.pdf

British Army Catering Manual 1993

PART 1 - GENERAL

Section Page

a. Culinary 19

b. French culinary terms 25

c. Metric equivalents 29

d. Herbs and spices 31

e. Basic methods of cooking 37

f. Nutritional guidelines 39

g. Microwave cookery 57

h. Cheese 59

i. Raw meat preparation 67

j. Home freezing 77

k. Packed meals 89

PART 2 - KITCHEN

Chapter Page

1. Stocks and glazes 95

2. Basic preparations 97

3. Thickening agents 105

4. Sauces 109

5. Hors d'oeuvres 121

6. Soups 129

7. Fish 141

8. Beef 167

9. Lamb 185

10. Pork 194

11. Veal 202

12. Bacon 208

13. Offal 212

14. Poultry 220

15. Game 236

16. Sausages 248

17. Stuffings 252

18. Farinaceous and Pasta 256

19. Rice 260

20. Pizza 264

21. Eggs 267

22. Savouries and cocktails 275

23. Potatoes 293

24. Vegetables 301

25. Salads 317

PART 3 - PASTRY

Chapter Page

26. Bases and preparations 325

27. Sauces/butters 335

28. Biscuits 343

29. Pastries/small cakes 349

30. Gateaux/torten 361

31. Cakes 370

32. Yeast products 378

33. Bread/rolls 384

34. Cold sweets 388

35. Hot sweets 400

36. Iced sweets 412

37. Petits fours 418

PART 4 - GURKHA COOKERY

Chapter Page

38. Basic preparations 424

39. Rice dishes 428

40. Dal dishes 434

41. Meat dishes 440

42. Poultry dishes 448

43. Fish dishes 452

44. Egg dishes 455

45. Potato and vegetable dishes 461

46. Chutneys 465

47. Breads 471

48. Snacks 475

49. Sweet dishes 479

PART 5 - SPECIAL SKILLS

Chapter Page

50. Cold buffets 483

51. Royal icing 487

52. Marzipan 489

53. Chocolate 491

54. Speciality cakes 495

55. Gum paste 499

56. Pulled and souffle sugar 501

57. Potato work 503

58. Spit roasting 507

59. Bottling 513

60. Chutneys and pickles 523

61. Jam 525

62. Jelly making 529

63. Marmalade 531


----------



## seabeecook

mhpr262 said:


> Are these copyrighted? Considering the MAC is up on webarchives I assume not, so maybe at this point, and with the ongoing interest, it would be easiest to create a torrent from them ...?


US Federal documents are in the public domain. I can't speak for British docs. Just because a document is downloadable, doesn't mean it's in the public domain. You can usually save a copy for personal use. You get into trouble when you move to sell or copy copyrighted material.

US Armed Forces Recipe Service (NAVSUP P-7/TM 10-412) can be located at http://www.quartermaster.army.mil/jccoe/publications/recipes/cover.pdf


----------



## nigel meakin

*HI*

*I still have the MACS Manual on PDF if you need it Just email me at *

New email address

*[email protected] *









Regards Nigel

I don't mine sending PDF copies out


----------



## nigel meakin

Thx Kuan i like to send the PDF copy out to any one who wants it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## martin weir

Afternoon ALL

Please please please could someone send me the Word Version of the Mac Manuel?

I am Ex ACC and like so many others, I did have my own copy but a chef borrowed it and never returned it.
Unfortunately no one has a full version and im trying to rebuild a copy for myself.

My email address is,
[email protected]

Respectfully yours.
Martin


----------



## martin weir

Evening All?

I have received one or two PDF copies of the Macs Manual, unfortunately they do not have the Pictures and I can not convert it to a Word Format.

Does Anyone have a Word Version that includes the Pictures, 

All the best.

Happy Catering

Martin


----------



## bigjc7796

Hi , am looking for a copy of a M.A.C  that gives large recipe numbers, I am sure the first one I had was the "74" copy, but mysteriously disappeared. I go to an ex-Servicemen's charity place in Scotland, and make loads of food for the guys, but I am going to be making large amounts of food, and need recipes for 50 + veterans. I would be grateful if anyone has a link to the Manual. I am using the JSP 404 at the moment, which is for smaller numbers.


----------



## martin weir

i have a PDF version without any of the pictures. unfortunately it needs to be formatted to be printed as the original layout. 
i have tried printing it but the pages dont line up.

if anyone have a Word Version please let me know.


----------



## bigjc7796

Hi martin, I am not too worried about the pictures. As it all long as I would be able to get to read the recipes, and don't need to print it all just as long as I can print an individual recipe for 50 plus portions. The veterans grow all the vegetables that we use in the food that I and an another ex ACC member do all the cooking. Can you send me a link to it, or will you be able to email me a copy ?

If you can Email me a copy.. it is [email protected] many thanks.

Jimmy


----------



## martin weir

hi All Ex ACC Chef's
I graduated in 1985 and like most ACC chef's lived by the Mac's manual guidelines.

i am trying to locate a 1993 publication in Word Formate. I am sure there are some, somewhere.

If you do have a Word Version of the 1993 version, please let me know.

many thanks.
Martin


----------



## martin weir

hi All Ex ACC Chef's
I graduated in 1985 and like most ACC chef's lived by the Mac's manual guidelines.

i am trying to locate a 1993 publication in Word Formate with the illustrations. I am sure there are some, somewhere.

If you do have a Word Version of the 1993 version, please let me know.

many thanks.
Martin


----------



## bigjc7796

Hi Martin, I have just joined the ACC site, just awaiting confirmation, I am sure there will be some members in there with the book we require .


----------



## chefedb

People have been on this site for the last 5 years asking about these books


----------



## chefedb

There were books in the early  50s called food for 50 Quantity cooking. By Sidney Aptikar (US Navy)

Sid wrote for Hugh Hefner of Playboy fame for years under the pen name of Thomas Mario

he was a great chef and good guy. I was fortunate to have him as an instructor in the mid 50s


----------



## martin weir

i have heard that some people do have PDF versions but trying to find a WORD version of the 1993 version is proving almost as hard as finding a vegetarian lion.


----------



## careme

Hi all,

I dont post here often and dont get to read a lot of posts but this intrigued me, found this :

http://webarchive.nationalarchives....blications/Jsp404ManualOfCateringServices.htm

and downloaded 4-5 pdf's of the beast in question.

Hope it helps guys.


----------



## tony103

Hi Dave

I have lost my manual and would appreciate a copy.

Many thanks

Tony


----------



## tempo57

Hi,

Was in ACC for 6 years prior to the ACC, RAF Cook, worked in Hotels, restraunts, also NHS.

Did have a quality Macs manual, whom i purchased from a WO1, at Aldershot, lent it to someone, they have never returned it. Well i cant blame them its an excellent recipie Book. Have been looking everywhere for a copy since, ebay, amazon etc. Would be very grateful if you could email me pdf. Many thanks.

PS my speciality was Sauces.

Regards Brian


----------



## johnjordan2

this book is like gold dust


----------



## spider12

Hi,

i search the pdf from the 1965 Army Catering Book.

Many thanks for helping

Andre

[email protected]


----------



## steven ho

Hi Mate

could ou please forward a copy to [email protected] , thanks very much .


----------



## steven ho

thanks


----------



## martin weir

Hi Terry,

I'm working on re-entering my *MANUAL OF **CATERING SERVICES **Volume Two **RECIPES 1993 into Word.Docx and am now looking for All the Illustrations. Preferably scanned, do you know anyone who has clear versions of the Illustrations?*


----------



## martin weir

I do have a hard copy of the *MANUAL OF **CATERING SERVICES **Volume Two **RECIPES **1993*

*but need to find better quality versions of the Illustrations. can anyone help?*


----------



## sclements

If you are interested in acquiring a copy of the "1977 Manual of Army Catering Services, Volume Two, Recipes, please contact me.


----------



## pickupgolf

Hi

Do you still have the MAC manual

Ex Catering Corps Military & Catering instructor at St Omer Barracks ( Steve Pickup )


----------



## madmackam

Good Morrow Sir Les, been hunting a replacement since my original was "borrowed".Many thanks for any help


----------



## sclements

The 1977 MAC Manual is still available. Make me an offer. I will investigate how much it will cost to post. Are you in the UK?


----------



## roymaybury

Hi I know I'm new to the site, but I have been trying to find a copy of mac catering manual for some time.

Please would you email me a copy of this, it would be greatly appreciated.

I am ex-Army Catering Corps.

Thankyou very much for your consideration.

Regards

Roy Maybury

[email protected]


----------



## cavemancookie21

Hi I am looking for a copy of "MAC" volume 1 and 2 if possible i know this is along shot but have searched for years with no luck.

If anyone could help i would be very grateful

kevin


----------



## roymaybury

Thankyou to everyone who read or replied in this thread. I have finally managed to acquire a copy of MACS in pdf format.

Wow this takes me back, 12 years of working with these recipes and methods, really happy to have got the pdf.

I can email a copy to anyone who would like it, please send email requests to [email protected]

Again thank you all, best regards, Roy


----------



## stltryng

Hello Graham:

Thanks for bringing this to my attention! LOVE food history!

http://webarchive.nationalarchives....blications/Jsp404ManualOfCateringServices.htm

This site does not allow external links however, if you google "National Archives.gov.uk., you should see "Ministry of Defence" with links to the what I suspect is the updated menu. The section on Gurkha recipes is great!


----------



## stltryng

Thanks for the inquiry Graham!  Couldn't resist the challenge!  I love food history!  

So, since I can't post external links on here...do this: Type "webarchive.national archives gov.uk. Ministry of Defence."  What this will bring you to is a link for the updated version of "JSP 404- Manual of Catering Services"  There are then 5 separate PDF links including "Gurkha" recipes.  I think this is what you are looking for.  This is a great resource!


----------



## brianshaw

...


----------



## stltryng

Try this link. Chapters can be downloaded in individual links per section and no charge! Great resource!

http://webarchive.nationalarchives....blications/Jsp404ManualOfCateringServices.htm


----------



## stltryng

Use the link inPost #144 Brian.


----------



## marchvinny83

I have come across a perfect copy can't anyone tell me the tough value




  








20170503_170235.jpg




__
marchvinny83


__
May 3, 2017


----------



## cousinsteve

I'm not sure if this will help you but I found this DoD link for meals for 100. Just add a www. to the beginning of the link below.

hprc-online.org/nutrition/go-for-green/go-for-green-r-operations2014getting-started/menu-revisions


----------



## Robochef

dallen said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have a copy mac catering manual in pdf i would email it to you if you want


Is the copy you have of this the 1974 edition if so could you email it please to [email protected] thank you


----------

